# Zaurus and random usb disconnects

## whanau

I can seem to ping my zaurus intermiterly, but for some reason it keeps disconnecting seemingly randomly. /var/log/messages shows this....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mar 12 18:03:04 mark /etc/hotplug/net.agent: register event not handled
> 
> Mar 12 18:03:08 mark /etc/hotplug/usb.agent: Setup usbdnet for USB product 4dd/8004/0
> ...

 

Which seems very very strange (note after usbdnet is setup properly I just rub dhcpcd usb0 and everything is cool)

Is this a software or hardware problem ? Are my usb ports messed up or is the Zaurus really connecting and disconnecting (why would it do that ?) ?

----------

## drakonite

Hmm.. That looks odd.

Have you followed the directions at http://www.ruault.com/Zaurus/ethernet-over-usb-howto.html ?

I don't have my zaurus yet but I've been doing research  :Wink:   When I get it (hopefully in the next few days) I'll see what kind of issues it gives me.

----------

## whanau

It's set up properly using some excellent directions from this site. Anyway I can get it to sync "sometimes"   :Confused:  . 

The problem is the 3/4 of the time I just get this random disconnecting.

----------

## drakonite

Have you tried hitting the sync button on the cradle?  I dont know it it mentions it in that walkthrough but I've read a lot of places where it says hitting the sync button does help get things working.

Hmm.. Well, I haven't played with mine yet so I really can't help much... I'll come back and try to help you out once mine gets here...

----------

## shadow303

Try rebooting the zaurus (select reboot from the shutdown application).  I had a problem with connecting to mine and that fixed the problem.

----------

## whanau

I've done a reboot along with a hard reset and soft reset. Nothing seems to work!

----------

## drakonite

Hmm... Just a few general USB questions for you....

Which usb driver are you using?

Is your cradle plugged into USB through a hub? If so, is it a powered hub or does it draw it's power from the computer? I dunno if the Zaurus has any issues with this but other usb devices do on occasion...

----------

## whanau

usb-uhci and the zaurus is plugged in straight into the computer

----------

## drakonite

I just got my Zaurus! Yay! Finally...

But now I keep getting errors when trying to compile the kernel after I've used the patch.  Any ideas?

----------

## nacs

 *drakonite wrote:*   

> I just got my Zaurus! Yay! Finally...
> 
> 

 

Me too. Got it yesterday.  :Wink: 

 *drakonite wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But now I keep getting errors when trying to compile the kernel after I've used the patch.  Any ideas?

 

What patch? If you mean the usbdnet patch--it's already part of the gentoo-sources kernel and it compiled flawlessly for me (no patching required).

----------

